# Oral Tren



## lucky_slevin (Mar 21, 2011)

So I'm currently on a 16wk cycle... 4 weeks in, already gained 10lbs and feel like I can move a bus...
1-6 D-Bol 50mg's ed
1-16 Test E 500mg's wk
10-16 oral Tren 200mcg's ed
And of course the appropriate AI and clomid...

I've already posted this thread on another forum but had no luck getting a response....
My question is whether or not anyone's taken GP oral Tren and if it's going to give me good results.... Any suggestions will help... 
BTW... I'm 27, 184 1/2lbs, 4.2% bodyfat....


----------



## Imosted (Mar 21, 2011)

4% body fat? wah bro you are shredded...
200mg u mean? thats alot of tren bro lower that dose.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Mar 21, 2011)

Imosted said:


> 4% body fat? wah bro you are shredded...
> 200mg u mean? thats alot of tren bro lower that dose.


I literally don't have an ounce of fat on my body bro... No joke... I consume 6000+ cals a day and still have the hardest time putting on weight...
The orals tabs actually come in 250mcg's and the recommended dosage is 250-500mcg's ed... I'm still trying to decide if I should start taking 500mcg's right away or start with one and work my way up throughout the weeks...


----------



## Imosted (Mar 21, 2011)

1mg=1000mcg
and on average people take 40mg-50mg a day
That's 40,000-50,000 mcg


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

How do you survive at that bf% I'd see a dr bro that isn't healthy! And Imosted has a good point!


----------



## GMO (Mar 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How do you survive at that bf% I'd see a dr bro that isn't healthy! And Uniates has a good point!




4.2% BF...

Nigga please


----------



## AnabollicA (Mar 21, 2011)

Imosted said:


> 1mg=1000mcg
> and on average people take 40mg-50mg a day
> That's 40,000-50,000 mcg


 
Oral Tren IS dosed in mcg's...each pill from GP is 250mcg each. I have a pack at the ready to begin my summer cycle. From what others say on other forums is that 500mcg is a decent dose. Some go 750mcg's a day but I'll be doing it at 500mcg's myself. I don't need to be shitting my liver out over this!


----------



## Imosted (Mar 21, 2011)

I had no idea that tbol came in mcg dosages interesting...just doesnt make any sense
every tbol i seen is in mg. 250 mcg is basicly nothing, u sure it is not a typo?

PS it has to be a typo every source sells tbol in 10mg per pill form that is 10,000 mcg

only methyl tren is in mcg

my bad i guess gp sells methyl tren


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

At 4%. Body fat 

a) they should see horizontal striations (ridges) on the muscles in their ass;
b) they should be covered in visible veins (not just a few);
c) they should be able to see the lymph nodes in their groin;
d) unless they’re a competing bodybuilder about to go on stage, their family is probably booking their funeral.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Mar 21, 2011)

It is methyl Tren... I guess I should have been more specific....
Thanks anabollicA I'll start the tren in about 4 weeks and follow your dosage...
Still, is there anyone out there who has tried them and had good results?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> At 4%. Body fat
> 
> a) they should see horizontal striations (ridges) on the muscles in their ass;
> b) they should be covered in visible veins (not just a few);
> ...



I agree, when I was 18 I had about 7% BF and it was almost all held in love handles/ass area, totally shredded everywhere else.  I also weighed 155 and was 6' tall swimming 10 workouts a week; the moment that slowed it went up to 10+% or higher within 6 weeks.  If you are maintaining that low a BF, you are dumb as it isn't healthy long term.  Get your thyroid checked, be searching for a good endo right now as you will need one so you don't end up like the letter d above.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Mar 22, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback... I had assumed that my bodyfat was suitable if not perfect but after reading your posts I'm now under the impression that I'm practically dying... So aside from eating twice as much as I already do I think I'm going to get my % checked again... Dude who originally checked my bodyfat must have been on crack... LOL! 
Anyway, thanks again and I'll shoot some feedback after getting checked again...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 22, 2011)

For sure good luck


----------



## Vick (Apr 3, 2011)

gentjosh1 said:


> It is methyl Tren... I guess I should have been more specific....
> Thanks anabollicA I'll start the tren in about 4 weeks and follow your dosage...
> Still, is there anyone out there who has tried them and had good results?



Please let us know, I'm looking into using it and want to know how it compares to Ananvar, Stromba, or MHN. Thanks.


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yikes!  Holy elevated liver enzymes!!  Oral tren is harsh!  Hope ur ready for it!


----------



## purplerain (Apr 3, 2011)

gmo said:


> 4.2% bf...
> 
> Nigga please



lollollollol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 3, 2011)

if that is you in your avi, you're not even in the ballpark of 4%


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt  feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try  2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I  thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was  on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood  pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

Vick said:


> Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt  feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try  2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I  thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was  on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood  pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.




And...yet again.

How many times are you going to post this?????


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> 4.2% BF...
> 
> Nigga please


 

LOL... 
I would like to see a pic of that bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2011)

methyl tren is a pretty harsh chem from all accounts, there are other options that are just as effective for non-competitve BBg fellas


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> methyl tren is a pretty harsh chem from all accounts, there are other options that are just as effective for non-competitve BBg fellas


Oh I agree but it was a gift and I wanted to see what the king of anabolic ratios was like and seems to be placebo. If I was making oral tren it would be with dimethyltrienolone. Seriously though Captn' I could take a nap on this stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2011)

hmm, have you there is a thead by Superman's Daddy and one over at the elite section on methyl tren. .  I guess youve read them hey? I would have thought you'd be noticing after 3 days for sure. Be careful mate.


----------



## redz (Apr 12, 2011)

> 1mg=1000mcg
> and on average people take 40mg-50mg a day
> That's 40,000-50,000 mcg


Bad advice, that is not a safe dosing schedule he is talking about oral tren not the injectable form.


----------



## Vick (Apr 12, 2011)

Believe me the GP Oral Tren solo has had no affect on me, no reduced soreness, no pumps, not even higher blood pressure. I mean I stopped all caffeine and now I've to use my ECA stack to get a good workout. I started at 500mcg Saturday and then made sure I took it on empty stomach first thing sunday morning a couple hours before I went to the gym. Monday I jumped to 1mg and today 2mg and nothing. I've had one confirmation it is bunk and no one is raving it about like tbol and pplex. So the question now is what brand has all the nasty side affects?


----------

